# beeping nocks.



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm torn on that one, if it goes off by accident while you are in your stand it very well could spook the deer. If you were to shoot a deer and it wasn't a great shot would it freak the deer out if it was stuck in the animal? How loud would it beep?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

activated by shot, but time delayed by 10 seconds


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

It sounds like a good idea, but I am with mdodraw29. As far as those light grain weight arrows that don't allways get full penetration go, they will have a stuck deer freaked out and running forever with a beeping arrow hanging out of it's side.


----------



## N8rfastback (Mar 3, 2014)

As if an arrow hanging out of it's side isn't gonna freak it out in the first place?


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

i don't like beeps, an i don't shoot into thick cover ,, unless i'm stalking


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I like that idea for 3D or target shooting. Lost few expensive arrows.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

If it is only activated by remote it would be better. It annoys me enough turning off light nocks when I'm practicing with them, let alone ones beeping! However, when I'm shooting at 60 yards, then move in to 20 and forget to move my sight and then launch one off the roof of my target, I'd like to activate a homing beacon!

Although the roof is going to be spun around the other way now so that they don't get launched up higher in the air now.


----------



## TGJ (Mar 2, 2014)

This is funny


----------



## xxxJakkxxx (Apr 17, 2014)

I like the activated by remote idea. I've found arrows that had buried themselves under about an inch of loose dirt and debris and i only found them because the bright orange fletching poking out of the shallowest part of the debris. Just be sure that they're waterproof for places like Washington where it rains more often than it doesn't. Lol


----------



## Fisher_dude (Aug 9, 2011)

uhmmm......maybe something like the rfid units then? give off a signal that you could track with your mobile phone perhaps!


----------



## K9-26 (Oct 25, 2006)

It would be nice if they were the same weight as lightned nocks. Use the beeping ones for target, switch to lighted for hunting.


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

sounds stupid, yeah just take your bowfishing arrow and use that. tie fishing line to your arrow and then always have it on a leash


----------



## N8rfastback (Mar 3, 2014)

Shooting a deer with a bowfishing arrow would be a sight to see.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I may have a little sleep deprivation but the idea of a buck spooling my reel has me smiling ear to ear.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

mt_elkhunter said:


> sounds stupid, yeah just take your bowfishing arrow and use that. tie fishing line to your arrow and then always have it on a leash


Been around for a looong time!

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Eastman-Outdoors-String-Tracker-2500/19206265


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Fisher_dude said:


> What do you think? Commence argument!


lol


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

If it beeps and is stuck in a deer...would he have to back up all the time ?


----------



## Fish_bucket (Aug 15, 2013)

Pysiek said:


> I like that idea for 3D or target shooting. .


Yeah after one round ... your whole quiver going.. BEep Beep bEEP beep bEep BEEP beeP BEep BEEP.... :doh:


----------



## i8yr5_0 (Mar 15, 2010)

So what if it could be made so it would only activate if it was at rest for same a couple minutes. That way if it's bouncing around sticking out of a deer then it wouldn't activate. Until deceased hopefully.


----------



## teamfoltz (Apr 8, 2014)

Thats a really good idea..if you can get something figured out for it to be turned on by a remote that you could clip on your key chain.


----------



## bowguy357 (Jan 2, 2014)

could be something like the page button on cordless phone set. when the kids play with the phone and you can't find it you press a button and the phone beeps. same concept i'm sure someone will come up with this.


----------

